# Gaggia titanium grinder blocked message



## bobbanana (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi, please help! I have cleaned out the grinder and the Shute and reassembled....I still get the grinder blocked message. All other features are working, hot water, steam and brewing from ground etc. Is there something I've missed? Is there a sensor which needs cleaned in the grinder? Where is it and what type is it......magnetic? Does the inner part of the burr need to be adjusted in some way?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Janis (Jul 11, 2012)

Hello there,

Same thing happened to me. Unfortunately I had to send back and get the grinder replaced. I've had nothing but trouble with my Titanium...in fact, it's not working at this moment!

Hope u have better luck than me.


----------

